# Huge



## xxeell (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone else seen the commercial for the new show about to premiere on ABC Family called "HUGE?" By simply hearing the name you can tell it's full of BHMs and BBWs. I think its gonna be a good and plan on watching it what do you guys think?

http://abcfamily.go.com/shows/huge/


----------



## Esther (Jun 20, 2010)

This looks awesome! I'm definitely gonna tune in. And also... I need to point out that Nikki Blonsky is looking super babely in that blue swimsuit.


----------



## xxeell (Jun 20, 2010)

I know right! She's a cutie pie.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 20, 2010)

This looks cool. This could either go 2 ways. Extremely positive or extremely negative. Positive in the terms of the show being supportive and showing that being fat is okay and normal, or negative in terms of proving that being fat is "wrong".

We will see.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

Well it looks like it set up at a fat camp with the hero being proud and relatively against it, so I think it's a good way to set up breaking stereotypes. Also I adore Nikki Blonsky. Hairspray is an all-time favorite.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 21, 2010)

Nikki Blonsky definitly looks FANTASTIC!!!!!
And oh yeah I saw the commercials and I am definitly going to watch it .:happy:.


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice, but the fact that it's set at a fat-camp
gives me a creepy feeling, we'll see.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 21, 2010)

But you just know, they will find some way to make her "wise up" about it. They always do with this stuff. 

On the positive side, she was wonderful in hairspray.


----------



## imfree (Jun 21, 2010)

seasuperchub84 said:


> But you just know, they will find some way to make her "wise up" about it. They always do with this stuff.
> 
> On the positive side, she was wonderful in hairspray.



Yes, that's the problem with the media and their
agenda/programming. I'm glad we, here in 
DimmerLand, are more intelligent than average
people who seem to let the media do all their
thinking for them.:bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 21, 2010)

I wouldn't prejudge it like that. The show is a series that seems to be centered around her being comfortable with herself.As it's a series, they shouldn't want to break her down or out of that mindset because it'd kill their premise. This station has been doing some interesting things with their shows, so I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt since it hasn't even aired yet.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 21, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt since it hasn't even aired yet.


You can't do that! This is the internet!


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 26, 2010)

I definitely want to give it a look see, and hopefully it won't disappoint.


----------



## xxeell (Jun 27, 2010)

O crap! The show premieres tomorrow (Mon. 28th) and I'm gonna miss it cuz I have to work late!


----------



## patmcf (Jun 27, 2010)

Nikki Blonsky is gorgeous.


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jun 28, 2010)

It's also showing on Tuesday night for those who have to work!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 28, 2010)

looks like crap so far, pretty insulting, but a nice size range represented. all at the very least plus sized camp attendees and a few probably getting into the 26-28 size range.

still, it's bad, man.


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> looks like crap so far, pretty insulting, but a nice size range represented. all at the very least plus sized camp attendees and a few probably getting into the 26-28 size range.
> 
> still, it's bad, man.



I'm totally creeped out by the level of mind control, physical
abuse, and mental abuse portrayed in that camp. It's 
recording on the Tn. Loop Ranch DVD system and I should
be able to post in DimensionsMagazine on You Tube, if 
anyone's interested. I can help by making sure
as many Dimmers as possible see this.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 28, 2010)

I was scanning through the radio this morning on my way out and had heard some talk radio host complaining about this show. Her exact words were "Is anyone else offended by this show?" I do believe her name was Luara Ingram ... what a pretensious b*.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 28, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I was scanning through the radio this morning on my way out and had heard some talk radio host complaining about this show. Her exact words were "Is anyone else offended by this show?" I do believe her name was Luara Ingram ... what a pretensious bitch.



Damn sounds pretensious b***h

And damn I missed the first 26 and I still liked the show people have to give it a chance if they don't like it,


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 28, 2010)

It's just your average drama with fat chicks instead of thin chicks.


----------



## imfree (Jun 28, 2010)

Just checked and finalized the DVD of tonight's "Huge"!

Should be 4 or 5, 10 minute segments on You Tube, 
if it does post..


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jun 29, 2010)

*I love, love, love this show! I DVR-ed it and it was so cute . . . talk about hot bbws and bhms . . . 

Who knew that David Hasselhoffs daughter was so hot!*


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 29, 2010)

I watched it and I thought it was just stereotypical fat jokes and insults. To top it off, I agree with imfree...it's creepy that it's a fat camp and the level of mind control and humiliation was uncomfortable to watch. On the other hand, I will be tuning in each week to check out the BHM. I hope they are over 18. That is all.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 29, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I watched it and I thought it was just stereotypical fat jokes and insults. To top it off, I agree with imfree...it's creepy that it's a fat camp and the level of mind control and humiliation was uncomfortable to watch. On the other hand, I will be tuning in each week to check out the BHM. I hope they are over 18. That is all.



*looks side-to-side, in the closet, under the floorboards, behind the door for Bionic*

JAILBAIT!


----------



## Zowie (Jun 29, 2010)

Paquito said:


> *looks side-to-side, in the closet, under the floorboards, behind the door for Bionic*
> 
> JAILBAIT!



You know, I've been looking at that all day wondering whether I should say it.

Well, just to mix things up... Jen, you are a craddle robber.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 29, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I've been looking at that all day wondering whether I should say it.
> 
> Well, just to mix things up... Jen, you are a craddle robber.



Yes, I sure am. LOL


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jun 29, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I've been looking at that all day wondering whether I should say it.
> 
> Well, just to mix things up... Jen, you are a craddle robber.



*GASP* she is  hahaha
:happy: it's not like the guys don't dislike this fact .


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 29, 2010)

I sure don't!


----------



## bellyfan82 (Sep 17, 2010)

Why is everybody immediately freaked out by the setting of the show? Hogans Heroes was set in a German POW camp. You're supposed to empathize with the big, fat heroine; not Colonel Twink.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 17, 2010)

I admit Im also in it for the jailbait. My dad walked in while I was watching it and looked soo dissapointed in me, haha.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 17, 2010)

It's much higher quality than the other teenage show abortions that ABC Family shells out.

And full of really fucking hot people...


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It's much higher quality than the other teenage show abortions that ABC Family shells out.
> 
> And full of really fucking hot people...



I think she keeps her baby on Secret Life of the American Teenager.

Whomp whomp whomp.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 17, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I think she keeps her baby on Secret Life of the American Teenager.
> 
> Whomp whomp whomp.



Well there are like 4.7 other pregnant girls on that show, so whatev.

My favorite thing to say when someone tries to say that the Secret Life is good? I caught like 2 minutes of it on accident, and this girl was crying about how her having oral sex killed her dad. 
Seriously.
She skipped school to give oral sex (and that's how they say it, btw. All the time. It's never blowjobs. Everything has to be spelled out.) to some guy. Then her dad's plane crashed. So her giving oral sex killed her dad.
That's the moral of the episode.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well there are like 4.7 other pregnant girls on that show, so whatev.
> 
> My favorite thing to say when someone tries to say that the Secret Life is good? I caught like 2 minutes of it on accident, and this girl was crying about how her having oral sex killed her dad.
> Seriously.
> ...



I don't even think you watched any of it. You just caught the episode of The Soup that made fun of it.


----------



## PinkRodery (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't get it on TV here, but I watched the first episode on MegaVideo, and I thought it was quite good...


----------

